# Frage zu Netbeans und SVN



## Fats (22. Jul 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hätte eine Frage zu Netbeans und SVN:

Wie kann man einen Unterordner im SVN (auf dem Server) wieder löschen? Also es gibt auf dem Server ein Repository namens DEV und für jedes Projekt wird auf dem Server ein Ordner <Projekt> angelegt. Wenn man lokal ein Projekt löscht, dann wird es jedoch nicht auf dem Server gelöscht. Wie bekommt man das hin? Sonst gibt das irgendwann Chaos... (Test1, Test2, Test3, ProjektA, WebProject2, usw.) 

Wie kann man ein Projekt wieder aus der "SVN Überwachung" herausnehmen? Also quasi die Kopplung zum SVN lösen. Damit sollten dann auch all die vielen kleinen, lokalen [.svn] Ordner gelöscht werden ...

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## ps (22. Jul 2008)

Das ist nicht möglich soviel ich weiß. Wenn du das Projektverzeichnis löschen willst, so müsstest du ja ein übergeordnetes verzeichnis ausgecheckt haben.

Benutz doch einfach die Kommandozeile "svn delete https://path/to/repo/projektname". So oft wird das ja nicht vorkommen


----------



## Fats (22. Jul 2008)

Commandline wäre vollkommen ok  Frage ist nur: wenn ich mit 

```
svnadmin create DEV
```
mein Repo angelegt habe und dort für die einzelnen (Netbeans) Projekte jeweils eigene Ordner habe: ProjektA, ProjektB, ProjektC usw. kann ich dann mittels 

```
svn delete [url]https://mydomain.dot/DEV/ProjektB[/url]
```
diesen Ordner löschen oder geht nur ein 

```
svn delete [url]https://mydomain.dot/DEV[/url]
```

(Müsste es nicht svn://mydomain.dot/... heißen?)

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2008)

Jaja, netbeans ist da ziemlich primitiv.
nimm Eclipse, da kannst du in der repositories-view beliebige verzeichnisse direkt auf dem server verschieben, kopieren, umbenennen und löschen.  "svn überwachung" entfernen geht mit team -> disconnect.


----------



## ps (22. Jul 2008)

Fats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> svnadmin create DEV
> ```
> mein Repo angelegt habe und dort für die einzelnen (Netbeans) Projekte jeweils eigene Ordner habe: ProjektA, ProjektB, ProjektC usw. kann ich dann mittels
> ...



Ja, das geht - du kannst mit "svn delete" dateien oder verzeichnisse in einem remote repository löschen. das repository an sich kannst du nur auf dem server löschen, nicht mit svn delete.



> (Müsste es nicht svn://mydomain.dot/... heißen?)



Das kommt darauf an wie du das Repository zur Verfügung stellst. Ich benutze das Plugin für Apache, von daher greife ich per https zu. Wenn du den integrierten subversion server nimmst dann heisst es svn://


----------



## ps (22. Jul 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaja, netbeans ist da ziemlich primitiv.
> nimm Eclipse, da kannst du in der repositories-view beliebige verzeichnisse direkt auf dem server verschieben, kopieren, umbenennen und löschen.  "svn überwachung" entfernen geht mit team -> disconnect.



Du hast damals bestimmt auch Emacs benutzt? *gg* ;-)


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast damals bestimmt auch Emacs benutzt? *gg* ;-)


keine ahnung, was du damit sagen willst


----------



## ps (22. Jul 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso wundert mich das nicht? :roll:


----------



## Gast (22. Jul 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso wundert mich das nicht? :roll:


jemand, der emacs mit eclipse vergleicht, weil netbeans nen miesen svn-support hat, und dann auch noch  kommandozeilentools empfiehlt...? ok, keine weiteren fragen!


----------

